# Axilo Mix 5 instructions



## Longrun (Jun 12, 2019)

Hi everyone,

First post to the forum for me! I have a 5000sq ft emerald zoysia lawn. I noticed slower growth than usual late last season and so far this season. Color is also not the lush green is has been in the past. I sent off a soil sample test which showed that I have very low micronutrients across the board.

I purchased some Axilo Mix 5 off of Amazon. I was reading over the mixing instructions, and it warned that a minimum amount of water to mix should be 40-50 gallons. Unfortunately, I only have a 4 gallon backpack tank.

If I am careful to ensure the proper concentration, is it OK to use the 4 gallon tank instead of 40-50 gallons? The difference seems pretty large!

If its not obvious, I am pretty new to this!

Thanks everyone,

Kevin


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Axilo mix 5 Is a very expensive product with only 4% iron.

Their rate is 0.25 to 2lb per acre with 40-50gallons. But this is an acre rate. An acre is 43,500sqft. This equates up to 0.8oz/ksqft in 1g/ksqft.


----------



## Grassmasterwilson (Jun 11, 2018)

When I use it I run 1 lb per acre and cost me a pro applicator about $11-12 per acre. I apply it with other products at low volume.


----------

